# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  الملكة تزور المركز الأردني لبحوث التعايش الديني"شاهدوا الصور"

## ادارة المنتدى

زارت الملكة رانيا العبدالله اليوم الاربعاء مقر المركز الأردني لبحوث التعايش الديني في جبل اللويبدة

أكثر...

----------

